# Oh happy day!



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Dixie and I did our usual walk to the beach today and played on the beach and in the water before heading home. A car approached us and a young lady enquired "does your dog like to play?" There in the back smiling hugely was an apricot poodle. Well, Dixie and Fanny had a ball chasing each other and rolling in the sand. Turns out Fanny and her mom are almost neighbours and she too is delighted to have a playmate for her dog. Fanny is just 3 and Dixie almost a year. We've agreed to meet often and exchanged phone numbers. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Please say you took pictures?! I would love to see them in action! I so wish I could find a little poodle buddy for Misha!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HOORAY! It was definitely a good day!!! Lucky dogs!!!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Only got a couple of pics N2, but hopefully many more days ahead! Man, I feel like I won the lottery. Felt so bad she had no-one to play with.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh, if no pictures from today, you must get some the next time you get together. That is such a nice bit of luck to be in the right place at the right time to make a great friend.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I am ecstatic Catherine. Thanks.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Poodle know how to play with poodles.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like they had a blast!!! I love the "poodle style" play!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*YAY* for poodle playdates! Chagall just had a slew of them, there's nothing quite like poodle on poodle play! So glad for Dixie!! :dancing2::dancing::dance2: :elephant:


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Look at those 3 lying there with tongues out. You can tell they've been having fun. I invited our new friend to check out PF.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

SPOO serendipity! Gotta love that


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

That is awesome for you and Dixie. What are the chances of this happening? I guess I shouldn't be surprised from Poodle people.

pr


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Wooohooo! That totally rocks! So happy for you gals!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is sooooo cool Happy for all of you! If you make your way up here, your girl will have a lot of kids to play with!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Beaches said:


> Only got a couple of pics N2, but hopefully many more days ahead! Man, I feel like I won the lottery. Felt so bad she had no-one to play with.
> View attachment 190209


Oh look at those two gossiping already ! Yay, so happy you've found Dixie a great companion.


----------



## NH10023 (Oct 16, 2014)

That is SO awesome! I'm so happy for all of you


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

That's pretty awesome! We have lots of poodle crosses in our neighbourhood... but Chell is the only pure Spoo! We always high-tail it over to poodle looking things in the hopes that they're pure poodle, but at least some of the poodle crosses like to play with Chell "properly".

Congratulations on your new friendship! Hopefully it lasts!


----------

